# Network+ Last Minute Advice



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm taking the test tomorrow...kinda nervous but confident to as I've studied for this pretty thoroughly. Anyways, anyone who has taken and passed the test if you have any advice for me that you think would help I'd very much appreciate it . What areas should I focus on most for my last couple hours of studying/review?


----------



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

question, how often do you study? I try to get in at least an hour-3 hours of studying per day. I've been at it for a month for my MCTS: Windows 7, Configuring certification. I usually study for 5 days per week and take 1-2 days off depending upon how I feel. Do you think I will loose the information I am studying? I am taking notes + reading the book right now. The first month I watched all the videos. Those took me a month to get through. Lots of stuff in Windows 7.


----------



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

Well I work full time so I study on my two days off (Sunday and Monday) for about 3-4 hours, and Tuesday (my half day at work) for about 1-2 hours. It's been working pretty good so far. Right now I'm just cramming in/reinforcing all the specific numbers for things I need to know. I feel like I know the overall concepts of most of the stuff pretty well. Also going over a 3 page list of network+ acronyms. If I see anything I don't recognize or memory of is kind of fuzzy I go and review that. That's my last minute studying right now . Anyways so how long is it going to take you to get your mcts windows 7 cert? Sounds like what you're doing studywise is very good I'm sure you'll do well. I'm planning on going for mcts windows 7 next and then the mcdst, then going to start volunteering where I can


----------



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

I think it will take me 3-4 months. This certification is a LOT more challenging then the A+ was. I know the network+ lifetime cert ends in december but I decided I can get that later. I am mainly shooting to get an entry level job as a Help Desk guy. Right now I work part time 25-30 hours a week at Fred Meyer and they have me working nights until 11:30pm. So with School, work, plus studying for my certification I have barely any free time. But without studying for any computer certifications, I find I am going nuts because I feel like I am not accomplishing anything being in the retail environment. 

Money is Money though even if the job is retail. Like my mom says, stay in school, study hard, and go to your job because in the end your job you have right now is just a job. Not your career.


----------



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

Wow that's longer than I thought I was thinking about 2 months, but at least I'll have something to keep me busy then lol. So what makes the MCTS Windows 7 cert harder than A+ in your opinion? Is it just that it goes into a lot more detail on things? 

I'm in the same position as you jobwise, can't wait to actually get an IT job. I'm hoping for either a helpdesk type job, field technician job, or junior network admin position. The only thing I regret is that I didn't start doing my certs earlier. I'm 22 now and only started studying when I was 21 because I didn't really know what I wanted to do. I keep telling myself I'm not allowed to get depressed until I am 30 and still doing the same grocery store job though lol, then I can be depressed


----------



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

I am 21 right now, and know what I want to be. I am mostly having trouble with Imaging Windows 7. Memorizing all the code sucks!! The rest is ok.


----------



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

Memorizing code??? You have to do programming for this cert?? :O
Not good news for me lol. There's a reason I decided to go the helpdesk/network admin type of route instead of the programming route...heheh...

Anyways, I passed the test today!! Got 825 and needed 720 to pass, which I think comes to like 92%, assuming 720 is 80%. So a good day for me today . Going to start on the MCTS: Windows 7 like you now. Maybe you can share some of your notes with me lol. Good luck!


----------



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

Tim, 

Its kind of programming, but not really. Its just command prompt stuff. Nothing really to hard. That's only 13% of the test anyways. That's great that you passed the Network+ exam. My plan of attack is getting my MCTS: Windows 7, and then getting the MCTS: Windows Server, 2008 certification.

In order to pass that certification you have to take these tests: 

Exam 70-640: TS: Windows Server 2008 Active Directory, Configuring
Exam 70-642: TS: Windows Server 2008 Network Infrastructure, Configuring

A LOT of companies are wanting many of their employees to know Active Directory. At least that is what I found out while trying to apply for these positions. That is entry level as well! I was shocked! I guess they don't want to have to train you though. Anyways, That's my plan. 

Oh, it might also be good to set up a virtual machine and practice some of the text book demonstrations. That is what I am doing in Windows 7 as well as reading the book and it is helping A LOT. As well as watching the videos. I am sure if we just keep up on our knowledge and do not slack, by the time we are ready for an entry level help desk job, our employers will not be ashamed because we will know the material well!


----------



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks for the info man. Sounds like your deff. on the right track. I might go for the mcts: windows server 2008 as well. Do you know if you're supposed to have any experience with windows server before getting this certification or not? I know that's how the mcse is. Anyways I'm taking a couple weeks off from studying before I start my mcts: windows 7. Need to give my poor little brain a rest lol.


----------



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

I think you don't have to have any experience. Its another MCTS certification for the Windows server 2008 one I am talking about. Yeah I know what you mean, got to give my brain a rest after I get my MCTS: Windows 7 cert and have some fun. Have not had fun since my quarter started for school and toward the end of the quarter i started my mcts cert.


----------

